# London U.K.



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks to our friends in the U.K. for hosting what hopes to be a very exciting and inspiring Olympic Games 2012. Looking forward to some real TV. for a change. Go Canada Go. eace: :whoo:


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

At the risk of being called a "homer," *USA, USA, USA*!!! And, "Go Canada!"


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I have to admit that Summer Olympics don't really have much in them that interest me. I definitely prefer Winter Olympic events. So, I'll probably watch little if any.

But, Go Canada!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:whoo:Sir Paul McCartney , you rock.


----------

